# Anybody here have Hi-Gain flashlights?



## ABTOMAT (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wondering about this. Hi-Gains have been one of the really unique brands out there for years. Not too high-tech, but pretty neat and good quality. I have a 4AA that I like.

Anybody mess with these? I'd also be interested in hearing about upgrades. Not sure what standard the funny little bulbs are made to.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Feb 26, 2006)

Abtomat-

_I think_ I have one of these. It's not here with me now. Mine is a flat sort of square shaped 4xAA with a fresnel type lens. I think it is Hi-Gain.

Very bright and pretty cool. Do you have any web sources for info on these? I have never been able to find the mfg. or any dealers.

Mark


----------



## Morelite (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never heard of them, got a link to them?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never been able to find anything about the maker either, or a website, but here's a dealer selling them:

http://www.brucemedical.com/wt500.html

The AA size one is pretty impressive. About an inch thick. The reflector is maybe 2.5" wide but it's almost flat and uses a big Fresnel lens. Mine's about as bright as a 3D Mag.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Feb 26, 2006)

That's it! I have the smaller AA model. I think it came from Home Depot quite a few years ago. Makes a very decent emergency work light to keep in the car. Compact when folded and surprisingly bright for the size and technology.

Mark


----------



## Morelite (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link.

I have seen those before, just didn't know anything about them.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 26, 2006)

I have the 4-D CELL -4 AA CELL and the 2-AAA cell the only paper work I have is its made by Diamond light industries. Bought them some time back, the 4-D is the best I think, has a flood to spot adjustment dial in the back of the light. Have not seen them in quite some time. The 4-D uses a pr type bulb, 4-AA pin type and I think a pin type bulb for the AAA light.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 26, 2006)

I have 2 of the 4AA cell lights. The parent company name is Diamond Light Industries Inc., out of Costa Mesa, CA. I did a Google search for Diamond and only came up with this:
Diamond Light Industries Inc 
3191 Airport Loop Dr 
Costa Mesa, CA 92626-3404 
Type of Business: Flashlights 
Industry Sector: 
Phone: 714-850-9602 Electronic / Electrical Equipment / Supplies / Services 
Fax: 714-850-9607 Market Target: 
Germany, Japan, United Kingdom 

I "modified" one of them with a 5mm white LED. Still pretty bright and the batteries last forever. The bulbs remind me of the bulbs used in the Eveready Double Barrel series. I think Rayovac makes this style bulb for one of their lights. I believe I've seen them at Wal-Mart. I might just buy a 4D and 2AAA and add to my collection. Or maybe even use them!
Kirk


----------



## markdi (Feb 27, 2006)

those lenses focous luxeons quite well


----------



## mutant (Feb 2, 2007)

I like those flashlights. I put a Cree 7090 XR-E and it has a nice spread of very white light. I installed it kind of off center but you can't really see it unless you get the light up real close. It's about as bright as my Huntlight I just got with the same Cree in it. Just not the same throw.

Are there any other flashlights that use a fresnel lense like the Hi-Gain? I sure like the concept. I've had mine for years and just modded it last week.

I sure am glad I found this forum.


----------



## Norm (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of a communcations system using red luxeons and a fresnel lens, one lens is the receive and the other the transmit, the luxeon is modulated. I think the record in Australia using a 1 Watt lux is about 170kms. sorry to get of topic the fresnel lens made me think of this.
Link to the story that goes with the picture. http://reast.asn.au/optical.php#picswellingtonsorell


----------



## mutant (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Had no idea that was possible.


----------



## ringzero (Feb 3, 2007)

mutant said:


> Are there any other flashlights that use a fresnel lense like the Hi-Gain? I sure like the concept.



Hey there mutant.

I have a couple of lights that use the fresnel lens.

A very nice, 2AA, incandescent, REI brand headlamp that is nearly twenty years old. Its fresnel lens is circular, about 3 inches diameter. It is quite thin overall, barely thicker than the length of its incan bulb and socket. A well made headlamp, with good fit and finish. A very good beam for a lightweight incan headlamp. Throws well, and has a wide and usable, if ringy, spillbeam.

The other light is a thin, rectangular 2AAA flashlight, of no known brand. Has a square fresnel lens and throws a decent amount of light for its size, with a better beam than a 2AA MiniMag.

I'm surprised that more manufacturers don't make use of the fresnel lens. It gives the capability to duplicate the function of a full size reflector in a much thinner package.


----------



## kathy eagles (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, just joined this group, looking up info on the Hi-Gain flashlights.
Bird Gard LLC the company that I work for bought the Hi - Gain company several years ago. We are primarily a bird repelling company. So we are now closing out the Hi-Gain / Diamond Light flashlights. Although we still sell the flashlights once they are gone that will be the end of them. I believe that they are a great flashlight and hate to see them go. so if you want one you better act fast!


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the 4D. I like it. Solid build and it makes a nice area light. I'm putting an older magled 4 cell Luxeon drop-in in it. Should make for a nice emergency light.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to have one of the 4xAA lights. It was definitely a major step to my current flashaholism. I'd love to get my hands on another one even for pure nostalgic value. Very nice beam for a really basic incan.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 2, 2009)

kathy eagles said:


> Hi, just joined this group, looking up info on the Hi-Gain flashlights.
> Bird Gard LLC the company that I work for bought the Hi - Gain company several years ago. We are primarily a bird repelling company. So we are now closing out the Hi-Gain / Diamond Light flashlights. Although we still sell the flashlights once they are gone that will be the end of them. I believe that they are a great flashlight and hate to see them go. so if you want one you better act fast!



Sorry to hear they are going out of production. I would like to pick up a new 500, but can't find a source selling them.

Do you know a dealer selling the 500?

Marks


----------



## bluebellbears (Sep 15, 2009)

kathy eagles said:


> Hi, just joined this group, looking up info on the Hi-Gain flashlights.
> Bird Gard LLC the company that I work for bought the Hi - Gain company several years ago. We are primarily a bird repelling company. So we are now closing out the Hi-Gain / Diamond Light flashlights. Although we still sell the flashlights once they are gone that will be the end of them. I believe that they are a great flashlight and hate to see them go. so if you want one you better act fast!


 
I am trying to reach the company closing out the Diamond Light Flashouts, which is located in Sisters, OR. Please reply to [email protected] or call (520) 840-1567. I am a potential buyers for a large quantity. Thanks, Larry


----------



## mutant (Sep 23, 2009)

This company still sells them and is where I got mine.
They also sell the replacement bulb for the Hi-Gain 4 AA version flashlight.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/3901/Hands-Free-Flashlights/

Someone on Ebay is also selling them for even cheaper.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230357971005

I would still like to find that big 4 D battery version. I remember when Homedepot was selling them. I only got the 4 AA version and still use it today. I converted it to an LED. It's a flashlight I really like.


----------



## Big_Ed (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a red 4AA Hi-Gain flashlight. A customer of mine gave it to me a few years ago. Unique design.


----------



## Hmmm (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one of these. Mine is a 4d, my mom gave it to me when I was 4, so mine must be 12 years old now. I'm thinking about upgrading it with an are. Would it make an awesome thrower? I remember I always thought it was an awesome thrower before I joind cpf.

Itested an xml in it and it is bright It puts out a lot of light and has reasonable throw, however nothing amazing.


----------



## mutant (Jun 28, 2012)

You should do it Hmmm. With that big model you shouldn't have a problem. Hope to see pics of it.

Here is my version with the Hi-Gain 250 model. Still use it and works great.


----------



## mutant (Jun 28, 2012)

ringzero said:


> Hey there mutant.
> 
> I have a couple of lights that use the fresnel lens.
> 
> ...



I completely missed this post. Thank you for it. The REI headlamp sounds really interesting. 
I agree with you about the fresnel lens. Would like to see more usage of it.


----------



## Hmmm (Jul 29, 2012)

I was wondering, what type of beam do you get out of yours? I mine is lower lux than 52mm aspheric with the same led and drive current/heatsinking.


----------



## mutant (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmmm said:


> I was wondering, what type of beam do you get out of yours? I mine is lower lux than 52mm aspheric with the same led and drive current/heatsinking.



I have no idea but it certainly is way brighter than the original incandescent bulb.

I took a photo with both the unmodded original Hi-Gain on the left, and the LED Modded on the right. 3 feet from the wall with fresh batteries.


----------

